# who has the best clen/t3?



## tri856 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey i been looking around comparing peoples reviews on their clen/t3 cycle but yet im not sure on whos clen/t3 to buy.i know a guy that can get it for me but hes a rip off trying to burn me for $500 and im just curious for peoples opinions on where i should get it from...thanks for any input


----------



## TwisT (Mar 11, 2011)

hahaha 500$??? wow thats a HUGE rip.... I would stop talking to that guy if I were you

get some here, any questions PM me
www.extremepeptide.com

-T


----------



## prop01 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't speak about Clen , and all the T3 I have used has been real HG but alot of experienced users on other boards use research chemicals such as the above ^^^^ I would seriously look into that route .


----------



## tri856 (Mar 11, 2011)

yea man a couple of my boys were telling me $500 is to much and im getting beat for the price but ill def look into that and i cant pm you yet becausse i dont have a 50 count yet or something


----------



## tri856 (Mar 11, 2011)

i also want clen in tab form if anyone can help me..


----------



## VonEric (Mar 12, 2011)

What do you plan on using it with?


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 12, 2011)

JAS has a phat sale going on here right now check out the sponsor section for JAS.
I just put an order in yesterday. buy 2 and get the 3rd free.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 12, 2011)

Extreme Peptide is Awesome bro. Good quality at an affordable price.


----------



## big60235 (Mar 12, 2011)

Have used clen and t3 in tab, injectable, and liquid forms. Liquid form is by far the best I have ever used. Have recently switched to extreme peptides. They are the cheapest and have been cycling theirs and love it. I feel the Clen in 20-30 minutes and it last almost all day. 

Give extreme peptides a try and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 12, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Extreme Peptide is Awesome bro. Good quality at an affordable price.



Thanks

-T


----------



## tri856 (Mar 12, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Have used clen and t3 in tab, injectable, and liquid forms. Liquid form is by far the best I have ever used. Have recently switched to extreme peptides. They are the cheapest and have been cycling theirs and love it. I feel the Clen in 20-30 minutes and it last almost all day.
> 
> Give extreme peptides a try and you will not be disappointed.



yea bro i just orderd it and im just waiting for it to come in


----------



## tri856 (Mar 12, 2011)

VonEric said:


> What do you plan on using it with?





dbol tabs


----------



## 2Guilty (Mar 12, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Have used clen and t3 in tab, injectable, and liquid forms. Liquid form is by far the best I have ever used. Have recently switched to extreme peptides. They are the cheapest and have been cycling theirs and love it. I feel the Clen in 20-30 minutes and it last almost all day.
> 
> Give extreme peptides a try and you will not be disappointed.



I just did awesome site, thanks man


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2011)

tri856 said:


> dbol tabs



Hold on, did you plan on doing a cycle with only clen and dbol? Imo that's a bad cycle right there.


----------



## tri856 (Mar 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Hold on, did you plan on doing a cycle with only clen and dbol? Imo that's a bad cycle right there.



right now the only thing i have is dbol tabs and i got clen and t3 and clomid comming in unless i get ahold of something else...can you tell me why its a bad cycle? i been looking around and seeing that people said you need something to stack with the clen/t3 becuase something like ull lose muscle or something


----------



## VonEric (Mar 13, 2011)

No offense but sounds like you have never done a cycle.. what's your experience with gear and what r u trying to accomplish


----------



## tri856 (Mar 14, 2011)

im just trying to lose as much weight as possible right now. i used inject like a year ago and i didnt like the way i felt with it then i tried dbol and really liked it....since the last time i used gear ive put on alot of weight


----------



## VonEric (Mar 14, 2011)

No matter what your tryin to do... Test should always be the cornerstone of any cycle bro... especially if your throwing d's in the mix.. Like i said before no offense but do a little more research.. Tryin not to bash- some of the guys can be brutal in here.. but id suggest researching a cleaner diet.. HIIT training.. get all that on point before you do a cycle and in the meantime use and listen to all the advice in here.. Just my 2 cents


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 14, 2011)

tri856 said:


> im just trying to lose as much weight as possible right now. i used inject like a year ago and i didnt like the way i felt with it then i tried dbol and really liked it....since the last time i used gear ive put on alot of weight


 Bad idea bro sounds like you dont have a clue! if you are out of shape and start on three different drugs that you are unfamiliar with you wont have a clue whats working and what isnt. D bol is hard on the liver and increases appetite IMO. Whats your dieat and excercise like? Are you just trying to take a hand full of magic pills to get in shape? We all know that doesnt work! Before you royally fuck yourself up id cruise this site for a few months and see what other guys are doing. But by the sounds of it you wont listen now i see why your boy thought he could get 5 bills out of your ass for some t3 and clen.


----------



## tri856 (Mar 14, 2011)

my regular exercise is monday-sat i start off with about 15-20mins of cardio and then i spend about an hour on whatever muscle im focusing on for that day..i know i should be using test but i hate pining my self or the fact of having someone else do it for me..


----------



## bmsimon (Mar 14, 2011)

I started liquid clen from CEM a few days ago and I have been very happy with it. It doesn't seem to be underdosed or anything. But Extreme Peptide is quite a bit cheaper, though


----------



## JR. (Mar 17, 2011)

*?*

tri856- Clen t3 500?  4 the clen or both whatever E.P. is the way to go. D-bol  will get u strong and u will hold water you need a good base test. like test cyp. or ent. d-bol is a front loader "waiting 4 the longer test 2 kick in"   ps. sock ur buddy or who ever gave u a price of $500


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Hold on, did you plan on doing a cycle with only clen and dbol? Imo that's a bad cycle right there.



+1  for any purpose, to get big or cut. Dbol isn't good for losing weight. Dbol is bad for water weight. 

Establishing this rule: You have to burn more calories than you burn is how to lose weight

some supps/chems you should look into to help with appetite besides clen:
Ephendrine (*hard to get though and must be HCL)
Ketofin but only to run w/ your clen for a couple of weeks
Reductil (*sponsors sell it. look around)
Cortisol suppresents

to help with muscle retention and add some increase in test with out juice you might want to run an AI by itself. I've never asked if thats a good idea but I've done it myself once or twice with good results. Formestane, Arimidex, Aromisin.


----------

